
Say ‘Hi’ to Nybble, an open-source robotic kitten - ocdtrekkie
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/29/say-hi-to-nybble-an-open-source-robotic-kitten/
======
ocdtrekkie
I remember seeing OpenCat originally, and this is pretty interesting to me.
I'd probably want to know what sort of software they will be able to include
out of the box. I probably don't have time (or spare money) to get yet another
experimental robotics platform... but it'd be pretty fun to have a robotic
cat.

Sadly, I'm allergic to the real ones.

